# Massey Ferguson 1030 / Hinomoto E2304 question



## hino_moto

Hello, I just bought a Hinomoto E2304 4WD with synchro transmission, which I've read is similar to a great degree to MF 1030. I've got some problems changing the engine oil (Toyosha MS142). The oil sump is split in half over the front transmission shaft. A sticker on the fender says (in japanese ) that it takes about 3.5 litres of oil, however I've had to put 5.5 litres in it to show on the dipstick. So now I'm thinking I must have the wrong dipstick installed. It's about 11 inches or 28 cm from tip to the lip of the rubber thingy that seals it. Anyone with a MF 1030 (since I think no one has a Hino 2304) could be so kind to measure the dipstick on his tractor? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Leighton

I have the owners manual for MF 1030/1035 and it says that with new filter put 3.5 litres in crankcase. Hope this helps


----------



## HarveyW

Hello hino_moto,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Tractordata.com lists the following for an E2304 engine:

Toyosha MS142
diesel
3-cylinder
liquid-cooled
86.96 ci [1.4 L] 

Bore/Stroke: 3.3228x3.543 inches [84 x 90 mm] 
Compression: 23:1
Rated RPM: 2500
Starter volts: 12
Oil capacity: 3.7 qts [3.5 L] 
Coolant capacity: 4.5 qts [4.3 L] 

One thing I read on the internet is that filling the engine with oil is a very slow process to get oil to flow from the valve cover entry/fill point into the crankcase. Remove the dipstick while adding oil to speed up the process. 3.5 liters is the correct volume. It might be that the oil is not draining down to the crankcase??

It might be that you have to let the tractor sit overnight to allow oil to drain down into the crankcase?

The following salvage yard has an E2304 in stock (You can purchase a dipstick from them):
World Wide Tractor Parts
Bellefontaine, Ohio
Phone: (888)592-7475
or (888)592-7475


----------



## hino_moto

Hello, thanks a lot guys for your help. I'm from Europe, so parts from that Ohio salvage yard are out of the question.  Indeed, filling the engine is a lengthy process, even with the dipstick removed. First time I have added 3.5 liters in the evening, let it drain overnight, but in the morning nothing on the dipstick, so I've added about 2 litres more. That showed on the dipstick, but barely. Because all the info (my fender sticker, tractordata.com, owner's manual) shows the correct volume to be 3.5 litres, I've drained all the oil and put back in that amount. The pressure light comes right off as the engine starts, so everything should be ok. If I can't source a dipstick, I'll improvise something.


----------



## hino_moto

Checked the dipstick against one from the same engine model from a salvage yard, it's the same length. But the oil pan is different, mine is deeper and wider, so that would explain why it takes so much oil. Strange that the sticker on the fender says (in japanese  ) 3.5 litres, when it should say about 5.7 .


----------



## sixbales

Excellent post. Your tractor apparently has an oversized oil pan?? Thanks for sharing this experience. It may help others in the future.


----------



## hino_moto

sixbales said:


> Excellent post. Your tractor apparently has an oversized oil pan?? Thanks for sharing this experience. It may help others in the future.


Yes, as far I know. The tractor from the salvage yard had a different (smaller and rounder) oil pan. This is mine:


----------

